How do I raise a seed/A round on the most founder friendly terms in 2016? - taiboku
======
api
Have traction. Accelerators, mentors, and good connections help too but
traction is the #1 thing.

Traction is press/attention, user growth, and revenue growth in that order and
with exponentially increasing importance in that order. Lots of good traction
trumps college degrees, credentials, work history, connections, you name it,
at least with knowledgeable and rational investors. You don't want stupid or
irrational investors.

Also don't be afraid to say no if the terms are bad. When you're talking to
investors you are interviewing them too. They're going to be partners. (I
don't care what anyone says-- all non-trivial investors become partners though
they vary in how hands-on they are. This is even more true at seed than
later.) If the terms are bad or you can't work with these people walk away.

------
danieltillett
Don’t need the money.

The way to get the best terms is to be in a position of strength in the
negotiation process. If you are profitable already and will just use the money
to expand and generate more profits then you will find it much easier to raise
a round on great terms.

------
zanewill9
Angel list is a good place to start. Look for angels that you have connections
to (or connections of connections).

Don't ask for money - ask for advice. You'll learn a lot and if you are ready,
you might start to get offers.

------
sharemywin
I think getting into one of the big three accelerators is the best way to get
founder friendly terms.

